
Google refused to call out China over disinformation about Hong Kong - ganeshkrishnan
https://www.businessinsider.com/google-doesnt-blame-china-hong-kong-disinformation-criticism-treason-2019-8
======
Aperocky
Even Twitter and Facebook went only as far as to say "individuals affiliated
to the Chinese government", which they're able to identify. Should Google,
seeing that Chinese IP/VPN are used to create trolling videos immediately
start saying the Chinese government is behind this _without definitive proof_?
It's one thing to suspect, and another to attribute blame formally without
concrete defining evidence.

------
groundlogic
Google really wants to get back into China.

I guess I don't really blame them. I also really want GCP to enter China. It
would make it so much easier to launch truly global services. I hate that
"World except China" and "China" overhead.

(Maybe GCP needs to get slighly disconnected from the politicized part of
Google - like Search and News?)

~~~
cco
I cannot fathom why. What's the best case scenario? China lets them operate
for long enough to absorb the tech they want and then give them the boot? Or
is the best case scenario Google just continues to bow to China for the
foreseeable future and are allowed to profit in exchange for subjugating the
Chinese public?

Neither scenario smacks of success to me.

~~~
groundlogic
You make some good points.

I think Google would need to make an unacceptable faustian bargain with the
CCP to gain access to the China market for e.g. cloud services.

I guess the obvious risk is that the CCP begins with a small demand, and than
gradually increase the demands over a long period of time.

